# Berkley Dropshot rods - $69 at BCF



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just saw on the BCF website Berkley Dropshot rods for only $69.

That's a lot of rod for the money. Very happy with my 7ft 2-4kg 1pc Dropshot with a Daiwa Tierra 2500.

Marty


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Topstuff again Marty...I paid $100 at hairy abdulla's technicolour tackleshop...I like the weight of it[1-3 kilo]...try the sol spare spool on a heavy rod /line too


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Is that on the latest catelogue Marty ? BCF have that many on line specials and catalogue specials I lose track . As luck would have it I've been looking for a replacement 4kilo for awhile for my 20 + year old faithful and I decided to compromise and get my old rod rebuilt and buy a cheapy.I thought the only special they had on rods at BCF at the moment was 20% off until the 18th.I chose,after painfully trying every 4kilo in the shop, a 7' Berkley drop shot for $71 down from $89. Gotta find a suitable reel for it yet so for a while I'll make do with my trusty old baitrunner. 
I have to say I'm kind of dubious about light graphite rods like this.Bloody thing looks so fragile compared to my old one.Guess I'll find out tomorrow out on the river.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Sulo,

I clicked on the online shop link and up came a screen with web-only specials and on there was a set of the drop shot rods. Not sure what they meant by web-only....

I've had my dropshot for about 6 months now and it's copped plenty of abuse and caught some nice sized fish. They're tougher than they look 

Marty


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, I saw a dropshot for $69 and I reckon thats a great price.

Pity I brought a Penn Pinpoint a few weeks back, nothing wrong with the pinpoint btw. It goes well with my TD Sol 2500.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Got a pflueger trion 20% off $119 for c.$96 -2-4 kilo,45 modulus graphite[I've seen them for $150-200!-and an okuma 16 rod stand for $40 pricematched with Ray's from $50 normally.Couldn't see a SBD wilson rod unfortunately.
Thanks Marty[ and the fellas on my rod thread]
johnny


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on this. I went and picked up a 1-3 kilo 2 peice 7 foot drop sot and it seems very nice. Any ideas what reel i should get to match it?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got a shimano stradic 1000 for $159.95 from Freddys[Newcastle] who pricematched Campbells WA..try phoning Freddys on Parramatta Road,Auburn,Sydney....


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

RRP $229?


----------

